# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Anyone know anything about these Smittybilt XRC Fender Flares in Black

## Jbrindamour

Considering putting these on my JK, curious if anyone else has used them and thoughts about them.

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12508_4000_07.htm

I was considering having someone fab some up as well to get the tires covered so I don't run into problems at inspection.

----------


## 5-speed XJ

looks like they wont cover your tires from the pictures

----------

